# PassMark DiskCheckup (Free)



## kburra (Feb 3, 2017)

PassMark DiskCheckup:
SMART monitors elements of possible long term drive failure, such as 'Spin Up Time', the number of start/stops, the number of hours powered on and the hard disk temperature

http://www.passmark.com/products/diskcheckup.htm


----------

